# Help!! Please. Lathe restoration project



## ritchiewags (23 May 2008)

Hello All,

I have just bought a MK3 Larvin Lathe in desperate need of some TLC. It is a treadle Lathe. It does in fact work (turn), but is very rusty and neglected. I hope to restore it to it's former glory. I would love any information on this lathe and if anyone has any plans or manuals I would be happy to re-imberse costs to obtain copies.

regards

Rich


----------



## PowerTool (23 May 2008)

Hello,and welcome to the forum  

Sadly,can't help with any info on the lathe,but would love to see it working.

Andrew


----------



## ritchiewags (23 May 2008)

Hi Andrew,
Thanks for the welcome. When it's done I'll post a before and after picture.
regards
Rich


----------



## TEP (23 May 2008)

Hi *Rich*, welcome to the forum.

Don't know about 'Larvin' but try this link Larvic it may help you a little. It is also worth dropping Tony Griffiths an email to see if he has any literature on the machine. It's quite amazing what he has tucked away concerning lathes.


----------



## CHJ (23 May 2008)

Welcome to the forum *Rich*, a picture of the machine 'as is' would be nice if you have a means of hosting it, then we will all know what you are up against with any little problems that occur.

A rough guide to your location in your profile may be fruitful to trigger help from nearby members.


----------



## Bodrighy (23 May 2008)

Hi Rich, welcome to the forum,

Sounds like you have a really interesting project on your hands. Most of us on here use electrickery for power though there are some with pole lathes. As Chas said if you can post some pictures (try Photobucket we can give you instructions if you get stuck) there are a few engineers on here who could probably give you sheds loads of advice. 

Pete


----------



## ritchiewags (24 May 2008)

Hi All,
Thanks for the welcomes. I have updated my profile and hosted photos with Flickr. Following the guide in the forum they should appear below, hope it works. It did for the preview.

There is a label on the flywheel casing with "LARVI~ there is a tear at this point. I assumed it was LARVIN as a comment on the site suggested it was a LARVIN for disabled use? There is also a label with ACRES Ltd, Willington. I found this company (if it's the same) on the interweb and emailed them for any information. Hope the pictures help identify it to others.

I have started removing the rust from the toolrest and banjo. Lots of elbow grease and there coming up nice.

Will load photos as bits get done.
Regards
Richard


----------



## ritchiewags (24 May 2008)

Hi Tam,
Just followed your link. Looks to be the right one. Thanks. Will study the information.
regards
Richard


----------



## ritchiewags (25 Jun 2008)

Hello All,
I have finished the first bit!, one of the tailstocks. Below should be a before and after shot. I've gone with a darker green ( had the pot of paint already). I've used both a dip and a paste rust remover (after lot's of elbow grease) and they've done a very good job. Next should be the tool rest and clamp.
I've managed to get hold of a few manuals and promotion material for the Larvic lathe and this has helped a lot in identifying the parts that weren't set up. I still have a couple of bits that I'm trying to work out their function. I'll get some photos and see if anyone out there can identify their use.


----------



## loz (25 Jun 2008)

Size of that flywheel ! - i bet you get as many revs as a powered lathe !!


----------



## Bodrighy (25 Jun 2008)

If you get the rest looking as good as that it's going to be a relly lovely piece of equipment. Better start excercising your legs though :lol: 

Reminds me of Leonardo D Vinci's lathe, that ran with a fly wheel as well. Stuart King built one from the pland for Turning Show last year. Worked really well

Pete


----------



## ritchiewags (28 Jun 2008)

Hi All,
Thanks for the comments and praise! Hopefully, the completed project will live up to it!
Next bit done! Below should be a before after shot of the tool rest.
I've used a Hammerite paint the texture helps hide any blemishes! I am now working on the treadle plate.


----------



## Richard Findley (28 Jun 2008)

Hi Richard,

There was recently a post somewhere on here for one of these lathes for sale on Ebay. Just had a look but can't seem to find it now :roll: ! I remember looking at the pictures at the time, it was in much better condition than yours was.

Your doing a damn good job of cleaning it up though. I reckon it'll be better than new if you keep going like you have been so far!!!

Well done!

Richard


----------



## Paul.J (28 Jun 2008)

Is This what you was looking for Richard.


----------



## Richard Findley (28 Jun 2008)

Well done Paul =D> =D> I knew I could rely on one of you guys to find it!!!

Maybe these pics will help Richard in his restoration task!!

Richard


----------



## dickm (28 Jun 2008)

Hadn't really looked at the Ebay lathe in detail before, but it, and the one being restored, are beautifully made and incredibly solid. Look at that bowl turning rest on the Ebay one; makes your average Aximinster job (and the one I've just welded up for my Mystro) look pretty feeble. Whoever got the Ebay one got a real bargain.
Guess it would be very easy to convert to electrical power, but it would be an awful shame to do it.


----------



## dickm (28 Jun 2008)

Hey, just struck me - are the restoration project pics laterally reversed, or is the beast meant to be "left handed"?


----------



## Happy amateur (28 Jun 2008)

The one on ebay is the same orientation

Fred


----------



## animal (29 Nov 2013)

i have just bought a larvic lathe lathe that has been restored and converted to electric, It works great but I am having trouble identifying the spindle thread , Any ideas please, it is very close in diameter (if not the same ) as an m33 thread but with less teeth per inch . Help appreciated please Gary


----------



## nev (29 Nov 2013)

animal":epytc6u2 said:


> i have just bought a larvic lathe lathe that has been restored and converted to electric, It works great but I am having trouble identifying the spindle thread , Any ideas please, it is very close in diameter (if not the same ) as an m33 thread but with less teeth per inch . Help appreciated please Gary



I wouldnt hold your breath for a reply, the original poster has not visited UKW since 2008. have you read the link Tam posted?
http://www.lathes.co.uk/larvic/


----------



## woodfarmer (29 Nov 2013)

Really good progress. Good to see those well made things of yesteryear being in or brought back into service.

Can I ask what you used to dip? I assume the dip was for rust removal. I have been trying to track down a source for Evaporust in the UK for a project I have.

regards


Edit, did not see the original posting date


----------



## AndyT (29 Nov 2013)

woodfarmer":35f1jzfz said:


> I have been trying to track down a source for Evaporust in the UK for a project I have.
> 
> regards



There have been lots of mentions of "Corrodip" on the hand tools forum, since Jimi43 bought a gallon at a bootfair and got great results. This thread about it https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/corrodip-ok-who-was-it-t61544.html included a link to the UK distributor for Evaporust: 

http://www.evaporust.com/country/uk.html - Technology Packaging Ltd in Middlesex - who ought to be able to help you.


----------

